# peak into the tent



## bluntz561 (Jun 15, 2014)

don't have the ventilation up yet or the inline fan but that's my next step 

View attachment ****.jpg


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Jun 15, 2014)

looks nice man what kind of tent and how many watts you running?


----------



## bluntz561 (Jun 15, 2014)

running 400 watts and I forgot the tent brand my bad


----------



## mrnice (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi bluntz are there any plants in the pots yet? If so I would lower your light if you have it aircooled yet.
Mrnice


----------



## bluntz561 (Jun 16, 2014)

just have seedlings, how low should I go?


----------



## Kraven (Jun 17, 2014)

bluntz561 said:


> just have seedlings, how low should I go?



Been my experience that seedlings need a week or so to be able to stand the full 400 watts at the correct level.... Just my humble opinion, no offense meant.  :farm: I know the strain and pheno type of what I'm growing and I'm able to start them from seed using my MH 400 watt, but this strain is Bred for indoor and it loves the light. Every other strain I have grown I have had to run them under floro's for the first two weeks of veg. Since I don't know what strain and pheno your growing I am just guessing at the right advice. hopefully it will be helpful...I'm still learning and I have over 20 years under my belt.


----------



## bluntz561 (Jun 17, 2014)

thanks kraven opinion needed. im a noobie at this and im just trying to grow my own smoke.


----------

